# Having trouble mounting USB devices



## eldoraado (Feb 23, 2010)

I have connected on USB hard drive and one Memory Stick


```
# dmesg | grep usb
usbus0: <Intel 82371AB/EB (PIIX4) USB controller> on uhci0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <Generic> at usbus0
umass0: <Generic USB TO IDE Bridge, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.3: <USB 2.0> at usbus0
umass1: <USB 2.0 Flash Disk, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
```

Trying to mount the memory stick it gives me an error


```
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/ugen0.3 /mnt/usb/
mount_msdosfs: /dev/ugen0.3: Block device required
```

What am I doing wrong? The partition of the flash disk is FAT.


----------



## eldoraado (Feb 23, 2010)

Running FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2010)

ugenX.Y isn't the drive. It's just a generic USB device. You need to get a /dev/daX (where X is a number).

Are you using the GENERIC kernel?


----------



## eldoraado (Feb 23, 2010)

I suppose these are my USB devices in /dev folder:
da0  da1 da1s1


```
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da1s1 /mnt/usb/
```

This worked... but I can only mount onde device.


----------



## eldoraado (Feb 23, 2010)

I tried a different USB HDD

```
# dmesg |grep usb
usbus0: <Intel 82371AB/EB (PIIX4) USB controller> on uhci0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen0.2: <Western Digital> at usbus0
umass0: <Western Digital External HDD, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.75, addr 2> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
```

But I dont know how to mount it. The lising on the /dev directory is following:


```
ls /dev/
acd0            cuau0           kbdmux0         stdout          ttyv9
ad0             cuau0.init      klog            sysmouse        ttyva
ad0s1           cuau0.lock      kmem            ttyu0           ttyvb
ad0s1a          cuau1           log             ttyu0.init      ttyvc
ad0s1b          cuau1.init      lpt0            ttyu0.lock      ttyvd
ad0s1d          cuau1.lock      lpt0.ctl        ttyu1           ttyve
ad0s1e          dcons           mdctl           ttyu1.init      ttyvf
ad0s1f          devctl          mem             ttyu1.lock      ufsid
agpgart         devstat         nfslock         ttyv0           ugen0.1
ata             dgdb            null            ttyv1           ugen0.2
atkbd0          fd              pci             ttyv2           urandom
audit           fd0             ppi0            ttyv3           usb
bpf             fido            ptmx            ttyv4           usbctl
bpf0            geom.ctl        pts             ttyv5           xpt0
console         io              random          ttyv6           zero
consolectl      kbd0            stderr          ttyv7
ctty            kbd1            stdin           ttyv8
```


----------



## lme@ (Feb 24, 2010)

The drive is not recognzid properly.
Could you please report this problem on the usb@freebsd.org mailing list?


----------



## icef (Oct 1, 2010)

I've the same problem.
uname:

```
FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT
```
dmesg:

```
ugen0.2: <Western Digital> at usbus0
umass0: <Western Digital External HDD, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.75, addr 2> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus0
```
Problem solved ?


----------



## Gkarfield (Oct 2, 2010)

Where did you find version 9? 
If it does not show  a device [like SirDice said],  then  it does not recognize it.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 2, 2010)

Gkarfield said:
			
		

> where did you find version 9?


Handbook: 24.5.1.4 Using FreeBSD-CURRENT


----------



## icef (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, CURRENT from cvs 
Problem solved, it was in usb 1.1 in bios setup. 
offtop: And now it's another problem: convert ~1.5Gb from ntfs into ext4, because rtorrent work badly with ntfs via fuse


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 4, 2010)

Different topic -> use new thread!


----------

